

Ruby on Rails for the uninformed - gamechangr

1)It appears that most start ups are looking for RoR developers...would you agree? (I would love to be part of a disruptive start up someday and that is the only reason I am considering learning RoR..should I study something else?)<p>2)How many hours would it take a non programmer to go from zero to hero in RoR? I have seen a number of  "bootcamps" but am skeptical.<p>(context for me= 33yr old, Love a vertical learning curve, just finishing a mining company start up in the S. Pacific, have the resources to consider a change)<p>3)which hands on training company is recommended?
======
wasd
I'm learning myself and I've been drawn most to Railscasts
<http://railscasts.com/> and CodeAcademy's Rails for Zombies
<http://railsforzombies.org/> both have free and paid versions. Also, ruby's
website has some resources for learning ruby: <http://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/documentation/>

Best of luck and sorry I can't be more of a help.

~~~
gamechangr
Will check them out...thxs

------
leeHS
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3281496>

~~~
gamechangr
I have found that Ruby on Rails Tutorials, by Michael Hartl is almost always
recommended.

Thanks for the resources!

------
SocratesV
Learn Ruby first, then RoR. ;)

